# ibook G3 notebook working... but screen not



## electricbw (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello.

I bought an ibook G3 laptop a couple of years ago and it worked well, but with one problem - it would go to sleep if i moved the screen a tiny bit inwards. This was irritating me so I browsed the internet looking for solutions and found a site with a detailed step-by-step guide on how to resolve it. There were a fair few positive responses in the feedback so i followed the instructions and it worked.

The solution was to rewire something underneath the keyboard - I did and it worked fine for about 6 months. After that something (I don't know what) happened. I moved the laptop from my table to my lap and it froze. I restarted it and it loaded up. I could hear it on but the screen never changed from black.

I got a new laptop and have been using that for a year and a half - but now I've forgotten the site I used to resolve the original problem! so no idea how to undo it!

If anyone has any idea how to fix this problem I will be indebted to you! Thanks in advance!!

ebw


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi, if you look closely at the screen do you see a picture? sometimes its a back light issue.


----------



## electricbw (Feb 2, 2009)

No. I can't see anything it's completely black. Is that bad?


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

before you here the chime, hold down "option + cmd (apple logo button) + p + r" until you hear the chime again
if that doesn't work hook it up to an external screen.
you would need this adapter.
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Mini-VGA-Display-Adaptor-Macs/dp/B000K183W6

http://store.apple.com/us/product/M8639G/A


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,
Hope this shud help u out in isolating the problem
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1573

Try the steps given in this and post the results..


----------

